# Jacket Size for 6 month old



## Tygerlynx (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello! Not sure if this is the right thread but I'm trying to figure out what size fleece jacket to get my 6 month old GSD. I found one I like at Moochie & Co on sale. I bought the biggest one they had assuming it he would grow into it but it was HUGE on him and I'm going back tomorrow to exchange it. I can't take him in because the store is in a mall. 

He is currently about 65 lbs. I just took measurements and his length (from base of neck to base of tail) is about 25". His girth is 28" and his neck size is about 21". 

I think he would fit okay in this size right now: 28-34" Girth 22-30" Neck 26" Length 57-71 lbs.

I'm wondering how much larger he will get by the time he is full grown. I know he has some weight to gain but how much bigger will his girth get? or how much longer might he get?

These are the measurements for the larger jackets:

31-37" Girth 24-32" Neck 28" Length 72-89 lbs.

34-40" Girth 24-32" Neck 30" Length 90-110 lbs. (this is the one I got today that is huge!)

Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm going to fathom a guess, full grown (taking into consideration his size now), I'd say the 31-37" one.

Altho, I have to say, my female is a BIG girl, I don't remember the exact measurements, but she could have worn an XL, I ended up with a L, because they had no XL's, it fits her fine, but the length is a tad short..

I imagine it depends on the "coat" as well, probably aren't all sized the same


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I asked the question about how much bigger Lobo would get between 6 1/2 months and full grown; the consensus was about 20lbs heavier. Here is the link http://www.germanshepherds.com/#/forumsite/20533/topics/508041

I actually just bought Lobo a jacket so I figure I should share a picture  it's a little big on him on the moment


----------



## Tygerlynx (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks! I'm really between the 26" length and 28" in length now. If he's going to get around 85 lbs I guess the 28" in would work long term but the girth will be a few in too loose this winter.


Here is a pic of him looking goofy wearing the 30" length one:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, I will ask:why?

The GSD is a cold-loving dog. They go out and romp in the snow and refuse to come inside. They have dense undercoats. 

Jacket? :shrug:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I know that I got Lobo's because of how often we walk in the rain. Now that it's winter we get icey cold rain and he comes back from our walk wet, so for his comfort and my peace of mind I got him the water resistant dog jacket


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lobo dog said:


> I know that I got Lobo's because of how often we walk in the rain. Now that it's winter we get icey cold rain and he comes back from our walk wet, so for his comfort and my peace of mind I got him the water resistant dog jacket


Aaaaah... Now, that makes sense! 
Hans hates the rain! His ears get airplane, LOL.


----------



## Tygerlynx (Aug 7, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Ok, I will ask:why?
> 
> The GSD is a cold-loving dog. They go out and romp in the snow and refuse to come inside. They have dense undercoats.
> 
> Jacket? :shrug:


So far he loves to run in the snow and play but its only been down to about 20 degrees. We are in Ohio (not the sunshine state  ) and the windchill was down to -45 last winter. I'd also like to keep him a little drier after rainy walks. Plus, its cute :wub:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Tygerlynx said:


> Sunflowers said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I will ask:why?
> ...


Hehe I agree 100% with that last reason!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I would love to keep mine drier, but good luck! Lol! Even if they had a jacket on it wouldn't keep them from laying in puddles and splashing in them  They do look cute though


----------

